# dynDNS.org, lokale ip geht, die internet ip nicht...



## the snake (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich möchte meinen Windows PC als Webserver einrichten. Dazu habe ich mir so ein Programm runtergelanden, das KeyFocus heißt. Ich habe dieses Programm dadurch gefunden, dass ich mir ein Tutorial bei Hardwareecke.de durchgelesen habe. Dann habe ich mir, wie dort beschrieben einen Account bei DynDNS.org besorgt, und mir eine Adresse: http://mein-name.homeip.net gemacht. Diese habe ich dann auf meine dort angezeigte IP laufen lassen (Ich meine die, die sich ständig verändert). Bei KeyFocus habe ich alles eingestellt, wie es sollte.  Funktioniert nicht. Daraufhin habe ich mir DeeEnEs oder wie das heißt runtergeladen, um DynDNS.org immer meine Aktuelle IP mitzuteilen. Funktioniert immernoch nicht. Dannach habe ich was anderes ausprobiert: Bei DynDNS habe ich meine LAN IP eingetippt, und schon Funktioniert es, aber natürlich nur in meinem Netzwerk. 
Kann mir jemand helfen, dass das mit der Internet IP auch geht?

Danke Im Vorraus!

//edit: Weiß jemand, warum der mir das "f.u.n.z.t" (ohne Punkte und "") immer löscht wenn ich es schreibe?


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Juni 2004)

moin


Zu deinem Edit kann ich dir sagen das: Mehre Wörter sind gesperrt, weil z.B. "f.u.n.z.t" kein deutsch ist! Außerdem sind Dömänen mit .de .vu auch gesperrt (aus gutem Grund), aber das steht glaub ich alles in der Netiquette inklusive begründungen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Ben Ben (16. Juni 2004)

man kann also davon ausgehen das du hinter einem Router sitzt?
Da gibt es scripte, die nicht anderes machen als Webseiten, wie "what is my ip" ausgeben. Die Website fragt einfach die IP des Rechners der die Seite aufruft ab und dein lokales Programm liest diese aus und schickt sie an den dyndns server.

Bei mir hatte ich das gleiche problem, habe mir das Teil aber aus experimentierlust in PHP selbst geschrieben. Wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich es dir gerne geben.
Geht aber nur mit dyndns.org


----------



## the snake (16. Juni 2004)

Ja ich sitze hinter eienm Router.

Wäre nett wenn du es mir an meine E-Mail senden köntest.

Vielen Dank


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Juni 2004)

@  the snake
Warum in der Ferne schweifen, wenn hier ...!? 
In deinem Router mußt du eine feste Route einrichten und Ports
freigeben bzw. weiterleiten, da hilft wohl kein PHP Skript.


----------

